# Raccourcis sur bureau pages web.



## Doboliv (4 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous, après avoir fait une petite recherche, je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé ma réponse...

Je voulais savoir comment mettre sur le bureau (sous forme d'icône) des raccourcis de page web (un peu comme sur PC).

Merci pour vos réponses à ma question certainement naïve...


----------



## edd72 (4 Septembre 2010)

tu prends l'icone dans la barre d'adresse et tu la fais glisser sur le bureau... (testé sous Safari et FF)


----------



## Doboliv (4 Septembre 2010)

Cool, merci à toi


----------

